# The weak graphics card club



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 12, 2007)

This is a thread for all of us out there with weak ass graphics cards in their machines.

Rules to join:

You have to have to post a screen shot showing what weak graphics card you have(doesn't matter what you use to display the information, as long as it is visable, and ATITool screen shot showing your core is good enough).
You have to be actively using the graphics card, so no "i have an [insert crap card here] sitting on the shelf".
The card does't have to be in your main computer, but you do have to use the computer from time to time, lets say at least once a week.
No integrated cards, real graphics cards only.(Should we include integrated cards? I'll leave this up for discussion).

Here are the cards that qualify:

ATI
x1300 series or weaker, except the x1300XT as it is a rebadged x1600Pro.
x300 series or weaker.
9600 series or weaker, excpet the 9600XT.
Anything older than the 9000 series.
Mobility x1400 or weaker.
Mobility x600 or weaker.
Mobility 9700 or weaker.

nVidia:
7300 series or weaker.
6200 series or weaker.
FX5700 series or weaker.(Or should I just say all FX cards since they are all were rather weak?)
Anthing older than the FX series.

other:
Any voodoo card.
Any other weak card from other manufactures as long as it performs at say the level of a x300/6200 or less.

I'll make this easy, if you don't know if you card is weak enough, run 3DMark05.  If you score, let say, 2000 or less, your in the club.(How does that sound to everyone?)

Here is my x300SE 128MB as seen in my system specs.


----------



## ktr (Mar 12, 2007)

you forgot 3dfx(voodoo), matrox, and savage on that list...

edit...another one is xabre


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 12, 2007)

people still use those?!?

sure, if they use them they can join


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes 3dfx still has diver releases


----------



## ktr (Mar 12, 2007)

the voodoo 6000 is a rare card, if you still find one, they go for $800-1000 and higher!!!






the card was so long, special cases where required...it has 4x 3dfx gpus (quad sli)!

btw...The Voodoo 6000 never made it to market, due to a severe bug resulting in data corruption on the AGP bus on certain boards, and was limited to AGP 2x.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 12, 2007)

IF 3dFX only managed their money better........The world would be totally different


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 12, 2007)

OMFG... just found this for the Voodoo 5...

Category: PC-Audio/Video Cards 
Time Left: 12+ days 
Open Date: 17-Nov-1999 00:53:27 PST 
Close Date: 1-Dec-1999 00:53:27 PST 
Make: 3dfx  
Model: Voodoo 4/5  
Condition: Excellent 
Warranty: N/A 
Payment Terms: COD Cash 
Shipping Origin: beverly hills, ca 
Shipping Method: Buyer's Choice Shipping Cost (est.): US$5.00 
High Bid: US$14805685.00 
Number of Bids: 5 
Bid Increment: US$777299.00 
Accessed: 8792 times 
Min. required bid: US$15545970.00  
Quantity Available: 1 
Asking price: N/A  
Offered By: scottsellout 


LOOK AT THE GOD DAMN PRICE!!! Don't believe me? It's here: http://www.btinternet.com/~dave_and_pat_discs/Other/Voodoo4withTbluffer.htm


----------



## ktr (Mar 12, 2007)

wtf? look at ebay, the voodoo 5500 are going for 1c....

now the voodoo 6000, when they do come to ebay, go around $1000


edit...lol, that site is fake, it just to make fun of voodoo...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 12, 2007)

i know, wondered if anyone would notice


----------



## ktr (Mar 12, 2007)

Eric_Cartman said:


> people still use those?!?
> 
> sure, if they use them they can join



i think there is 1 member that uses it....


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## SK-1 (Mar 12, 2007)

9700pro not included?


----------



## ktr (Mar 12, 2007)

9600xt and higher in the 9 series can play hl2, so they are not weak still...


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 12, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> 9700pro not included?



the 9700Pro still has some power behind it.



ktr said:


> 9600xt and higher in the 9 series can play hl2, so they are not weak still...



the 9600xt is on the very edge of being considered weak, be me at least


----------



## ktr (Mar 12, 2007)

Eric_Cartman said:


> the 9700Pro still has some power behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> the 9600xt is on the very edge of being considered weak, be me at least



so i would say 9600pro and below are weak...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 12, 2007)

IMO, GeForce 6200 is'nt weak... I get 95 FPS in Doom 3 in High Quality on it, and 50FPS in Ultra, even though it only has 256MB memory on it...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2007)

lol im now really tempted to put together a junk rig just to be apart of this club!! 

it will be well equiped with a matrox g200-tv 8 megs on the agp bus running with the 3dfx voodoo2 8 megs on the pci bus. a classic dual gpu setup if there ever was one


----------



## ktr (Mar 12, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol im now really tempted to put together a junk rig just to be apart of this club!!
> 
> it will be well equiped with a matrox g200-tv 8 megs on the agp bus running with the 3dfx voodoo2 8 megs on the pci bus. a classic dual gpu setup if there ever was one



lol, i remember the voodoo2...first sli set up...and still the only one that achieves a double performance increase.  a good 200% up! Todays you get around 25-80%...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2007)

ktr said:


> lol, i remember the voodoo2...first sli set up...and still the only one that achieves a double performance increase.  a good 200% up! Todays you get around 25-80%...



haha yea when i bought it i was amazed at the performance increase. it did literally double my FPS in the first rainbow six game. (great game btw) the matrox g200-tv card was running at a whopping 80mhz core / 115mhz memory  

so yea im definately tempted to assemble a junk rig. think of the hilarity as my 233mhz cpu 256 ram bumbles through windows 2000!! ill have to find some old games to play though.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 12, 2007)

So my X800 doesn't make it into the club? Well I'm happy to be rejected.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 12, 2007)

ktr said:


> so i would say 9600pro and below are weak...



sounds good



Ben Clarke said:


> IMO, GeForce 6200 is'nt weak... I get 95 FPS in Doom 3 in High Quality on it, and 50FPS in Ultra, even though it only has 256MB memory on it...



It's weak.  It is weaker than the 9600 Pro.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I have a mobility X600se, so I think that counts although its still supposedly above and X300. Its not,  , due to it evil laptopicity . So there's only one solution, Overclock the hell out of it.

Although I should say this: before I installed the omega drivers instead of the catalyst ones, while my chip was still recognised as an X600se, it was also said to have a 128mb memory bandwidth, and 128mb on board memory. Actually I think this original may have been right as the performance I get rivalled my mates X550 desktop variant, within about 40 3dMark03 points.

On 3dMark*03* I get 3221. And I can't upgrade!

If you wanna know more, see Laptop Overclockers Club


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 12, 2007)

Can i join? or is mobility x1400 too high?  maybe i should start a middle of the line graphics card club....


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 12, 2007)

Go on add it, I think any Laptop GFX card below a X1600 should be in this club. They're all rubbish   And proud if it!

How you doing Chang?


----------



## ktr (Mar 12, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> haha yea when i bought it i was amazed at the performance increase. it did literally double my FPS in the first rainbow six game. (great game btw) the matrox g200-tv card was running at a whopping 80mhz core / 115mhz memory
> 
> so yea im definately tempted to assemble a junk rig. think of the hilarity as my 233mhz cpu 256 ram bumbles through windows 2000!! ill have to find some old games to play though.



I had (and still have, put i dont use that pc anymore ) the matrox millenium II 4MB, on my HP vectra with single 150pro (always wanted to dual it, but could not find that dam voltage regulator) 128 in pc100 registered ecc, and 2x 4gb scsi hdds. 

g200 was the next gen of the millenium II, but the g200 lacked in one thing...high resolution. the millenium can go up to 1920 x 1200...which is still very high in todays computing...


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 12, 2007)

how about i just say that any card that scores 2000 or less in 3Dmark05 is in

does that sound good to everyone?


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 12, 2007)

Eric_Cartman said:


> how about i just say that any card that scores 2000 or less in 3Dmark05 is in
> 
> does that sound good to everyone?



Well shall we say under 2000, when not overclocked, as thats part of the challenge


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 12, 2007)

LOL this pc has a Gforce 2mmx does that count?


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 12, 2007)

I believe it does Do us a favour, run some benchmarks on it. I love seeing rubbish cards plough on through benchies regardless of their score. You really egg them on to just give it that little bit more


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 12, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Go on add it, I think any Laptop GFX card below a X1600 should be in this club. They're all rubbish   And proud if it!
> 
> How you doing Chang?



YAY, i just can't get any program to show my vid card clocks right even 3dmark2003 doesn't show a mem clock.  oh and vista knocked down my score in 3dmark by like....300-400 on 03....im downloading 05 now   if any of you wanted to know i took a .04fps hit in css  i think that's because all the vista stuff was put into ram.  im doing pretty well, how's it going with the oc'ed laptop?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 13, 2007)

So what if I install my 3dfx as a secondary video card? You know a PCI card and my AGP x800xt?


----------



## niko084 (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a pci Trident 512k and a Trident 1mb... Do those count as weak?

Honestly at time I think they are faster than my x1300xt.... lol


----------



## niko084 (Mar 13, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Well shall we say under 2000, when not overclocked, as thats part of the challenge



I'm willing to bet I can "under" clock my x1300xt to get lower than 2000 in '05.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 13, 2007)

niko084 said:


> I have a pci Trident 512k and a Trident 1mb... Do those count as weak?
> 
> Honestly at time I think they are faster than my x1300xt.... lol



hahaha slower than your x1300? they are some really fast pci vid cards. lol


----------



## niko084 (Mar 13, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> hahaha slower than your x1300? they are some really fast pci vid cards. lol



Ya but when they first came out... OHHH BOY they were the BOMB for windows 3.1!


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 13, 2007)

What about my E-machine with a 9600FX(2nd rig not in specs).  Does the 9600 FX qualify as a POS?


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 13, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Ya but when they first came out... OHHH BOY they were the BOMB for windows 3.1!



DANG old school stuff.  I remember playing with some of that stuff, i think we have a windows x.x i think the one right before 95?  you have to boot the gui part of windows from a command prompt!!!  those computers were like WHOA it gets onto the interent at 1 kbps lol  then we got a compaq pos when we bought it, windows 98 was the worst os ever, except for windows me.....we should've just loaded 95 onto it.


----------



## amd64skater (Mar 13, 2007)

*x1300 here*

i have an x1300 pci-e 256mb card and i cant overclock it or flash it in any way if there is anyone out there that knows if i can flash this card if so how do i do it also im a 2fur i also have a mx440 agp in my second rig so i should definatly be in this club


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Yes 3dfx still has diver releases



Only by hardcore fans. It is impressive what those chips can still do tho. I saw the final driver that enabled a voodoo to run doom3, it was pretty impressive really.


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 13, 2007)

could sombody please tell me what card this is?
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=070312/Picture%20001.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=070312/Picture%20002.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=070312/Picture 003.jpg


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 13, 2007)

It's an ATI VG-3401 PCI graphics card(old, very old)!


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 13, 2007)

hehe i found it in a old 486. and still works. so do u know what the specs of it r?


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 13, 2007)

nick_1992 said:


> hehe i found it in a old 486. and still works. so do u know what the specs of it r?



Intresting, still looking for the specs, not much info around though!!


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah i know, i tryed bt couldn't find a thing


----------



## ktr (Mar 13, 2007)

nick_1992 said:


> hehe i found it in a old 486. and still works. so do u know what the specs of it r?



who knows...lol, but i can say it has 2mb of memory.


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 13, 2007)

I found a link that says it was "Re-called", for catching on fire!!


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 13, 2007)

heh u think i could still get a refund lol


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 13, 2007)

nick_1992 said:


> heh u think i could still get a refund lol



Doubt it, found two others for sale, $5, and $10.  I think that thing is safer in the garbage!!


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 13, 2007)

o thats waht u think. i'm gonna overclock the shit outa it till it frys lol


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 13, 2007)

nick_1992 said:


> o thats waht u think. i'm gonna overclock the shit outa it till it frys lol




Have fun,  

PS: Keep a Fire Extinguisher nearby!


----------



## blacktruckryder (Mar 13, 2007)

I want to join!

I've got a rig running a Duron 850Mhz and a Rage XL. I'll post up some benches in a couple days.


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 13, 2007)

ok i'll keep that in mind but i think that the dry ice will do just fine. XD
unless sombody here wants it to enter the club.


----------



## ktr (Mar 13, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Only by hardcore fans. It is impressive what those chips can still do tho. I saw the final driver that enabled a voodoo to run doom3, it was pretty impressive really.



I am too!!! I cant believe how such old cards still manage to run these games...maybe they dont look right, but still they play the god dam game!

check this forum out, they are the ones making the drivers to do so...

http://www.3dfxzone.it/enboard/default.asp

and check out there screenshots of them playing the games on their voodoos...

http://www.3dfxzone.it/enboard/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=25


amazing. Now i want a voodoo...


----------



## niko084 (Mar 13, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Doubt it, found two others for sale, $5, and $10.  I think that thing is safer in the garbage!!



Heh you told me my x1300xt was good for throwing out the window to see how well it flies.. So that card should fit right in


----------



## niko084 (Mar 13, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> i have an x1300 pci-e 256mb card and i cant overclock it or flash it in any way if there is anyone out there that knows if i can flash this card if so how do i do it also im a 2fur i also have a mx440 agp in my second rig so i should definatly be in this clubView attachment 6739 View attachment 6740



Nothing you can really do to a x1300, except for the xt which barely overclocks the x1300's just don't do it very well at all.


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 13, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Heh you told me my x1300xt was good for throwing out the window to see how well it flies.. So that card should fit right in



Yeah, but that one is a fire hazard!


----------



## niko084 (Mar 13, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Yeah, but this one is a fire hazard!



Heh I'm thinking about a volt mod pretty hard right now just can't find the directions for it, and I wouldn't know how to do it by pulling it apart, and well if its possible from a bios mod, I don't know how to edit the bios..


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 13, 2007)

How to voltmod a 1300(or did i get that wrong?)!!

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/voltmods/133


----------



## niko084 (Mar 13, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> How to voltmod a 1300(or did i get that wrong?)!!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/voltmods/133



Heh thats for a x1300, or x1300pro..

This is an x1300xt... which is alike and different from a x1600.... So I don't wtf to do... lol
But I'm sick of it being slow.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 13, 2007)

Does a 9550 overclocked to 510/280 count as weak?


----------



## bman212121 (Mar 13, 2007)

niko084 said:


> I have a pci Trident 512k and a Trident 1mb... Do those count as weak?
> 
> Honestly at time I think they are faster than my x1300xt.... lol



Heh, I think the requirements make almost all of my cards fall under weak then. I still have my 1MB trident cards as well, but those aren't in use. What is in use though is my Cirrus Logic 5446 1MB card that runs my server. I use that card for the low power requirement. I have 2 32MB tnt 2's, Geforce MX 4 (it's not the onboard either), a ti4200, a FX5200, a radeon 7000, and some 16 or 32MB radeon in my Mac G3. Those are all in misc pcs between a few test boxes and other family member's pcs.


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Eric_Cartman said:


> the 9700Pro still has some power behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> the 9600xt is on the very edge of being considered weak, be me at least



O-well,...I guess I should be happy for my back-up PC now.I guess this is the digital equivalent 
of a small penis anyway.


----------



## Towly (Mar 13, 2007)

I got a Radeon 9200 SE 128mb that could play F.E.A.R. at 1024x768 at minimum effects.
Runned quite smooth on my pc. LOL.


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 13, 2007)

my compaq lappie has a mobility x200 or x300 or something like that. can't even play hl2 on the lowest, windowed setting. perchance hl1, but that might be stretching it. tis sad....

i had a pcie x300 at one time, but after 3 months of running it at a 75% mem 25% core o/c, it sorta blew up.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 13, 2007)

bman212121 said:


> Heh, I think the requirements make almost all of my cards fall under weak then. I still have my 1MB trident cards as well, but those aren't in use. What is in use though is my Cirrus Logic 5446 1MB card that runs my server. I use that card for the low power requirement. I have 2 32MB tnt 2's, Geforce MX 4 (it's not the onboard either), a ti4200, a FX5200, a radeon 7000, and some 16 or 32MB radeon in my Mac G3. Those are all in misc pcs between a few test boxes and other family member's pcs.



heh ya those tridents I keep around because they are perfect for testing systems you can't get video or drivers to work in. They are just compatible with everything..

I have a few others, RageXL's, MX440s, Voodoo3's, Diamond Monster and the add-on card, I think I even have a few ISA cards laying around here somewhere.

But if we can include integrated video... I have a Atari 400 and a 800xl... I might have a 1200xl laying around also but I don't really know... I know I have an old 286-12.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2007)

ktr said:


> I am too!!! I cant believe how such old cards still manage to run these games...maybe they dont look right, but still they play the god dam game!
> 
> check this forum out, they are the ones making the drivers to do so...
> 
> ...



Yup. RE4 is looking good on the voodoo. IMO tho for the sake of respect and to really show off what the voodoo can still do, drivers should be optimised for the voodoo 5 as that card had 64MB vidRAM, which obviously, allows the driver makers to significantly increase texture details. Wpuld love to see the kind of perf increase a voodoo 5 64MB would have being clocked to the max with a decent cooler mod


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 13, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Does a 9550 overclocked to 510/280 count as weak?



Yeah why not? Its all about how it is when its not overclocked. If you can oc it to make it good then thats fine.


----------



## pt (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.3dfxzone.it/enboard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2176
that's not bad /\


----------



## pt (Mar 13, 2007)

can i join with this one?
it's kinda messed up:
S3 TRIO 3D/2X
ON BOARD

sort of like this
didn't find the exact model.


----------



## Zero Cool (Mar 13, 2007)

Quake 3 Arena Screen Shots with Motion Blur










Motion Blur is what you've been waiting for!  Why buy anything else?


----------



## Steevo (Mar 13, 2007)

Matrox. 



Or my really old Sirrus 11XX something.




But what was really disturbing was a newish Intel board and there was no native support for the integrated graphics. XP Pro at 4 bit color resolution. 640X480.


----------



## pt (Mar 13, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Matrox.
> 
> 
> 
> Or my really old Sirrus 11XX something.



i have a sirrus logic too 
huge pos


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2007)

I have an old Voodoo 4 or 5, and it had dual gpu's!!  When XP came out I had to ditch it.  I can't believe people are still making drivers for em'!  Makes me want to put a crappy system together.


----------



## pt (Mar 13, 2007)

erocker said:


> I have an old Voodoo 4 or 5, and it had dual gpu's!!  When XP came out I had to ditch it.  I can't believe people are still making drivers for em'!  Makes me want to put a crappy system together.



ditch it as to throw it in the trash??


----------



## niko084 (Mar 14, 2007)

erocker said:


> I have an old Voodoo 4 or 5, and it had dual gpu's!!  When XP came out I had to ditch it.  I can't believe people are still making drivers for em'!  Makes me want to put a crappy system together.



I have a few old mainboards for stuff like that...

Athlon 1.3ghz, 286-12, 486-66, 486-100, k6-166, k6 2-400 or 450 can't remember, and a Sempron 1.6...

I also love my old pci Voodoo 3 16mb, and that sick Diamond Monster 3d 16mb pci card and my 16mb add ram pci card.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 14, 2007)

niko084 said:


> I have a few old mainboards for stuff like that...
> 
> Athlon 1.3ghz, 286-12, 486-66, 486-100, k6-166, k6 2-400 or 450 can't remember, and a Sempron 1.6...
> 
> I also love my old pci Voodoo 3 16mb, and that sick Diamond Monster 3d 16mb pci card and my 16mb add ram pci card.



they had pci cards that added ram? sounds very interesting


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 14, 2007)

Do Intel integrated GPUs count?


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Do Intel integrated GPUs count?



if they do i have another comp to add


----------



## niko084 (Mar 14, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> they had pci cards that added ram? sounds very interesting



Ya they were one of very few that did, they couldn't fit the ram on one card, 16mb was big and the 16mb add on card for a sick 32 mb of ram was just insane. Could have also been a power issue from the pci slot.






There is pretty much what the cards are, not the exact same and my cam is broke so I can't take pics of mine. It's actually 2 16mb cards that you attach with a cable *kinda like SLI/Crossfire* Not sure if the cores work together or not, they originally advertised it as a 16mb add-on for 32mb..


----------



## Grings (Mar 14, 2007)

that was sli (an earlier version, nvidia own 3dfx now, hence they werent sued) it stood for scan line interleave, wheras todays sli stands for scaleable link interface


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 14, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Ya they were one of very few that did, they couldn't fit the ram on one card, 16mb was big and the 16mb add on card for a sick 32 mb of ram was just insane. Could have also been a power issue from the pci slot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they should make some for pci x1 so you could have more than dual channel.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 14, 2007)

Grings said:


> that was sli (an earlier version, nvidia own 3dfx now, hence they werent sued) it stood for scan line interleave, wheras todays sli stands for scaleable link interface



Heh thanks for the info, thats kinda cool to know 
Anyways that set ROCKED in my 486 dx4 100, and really kicked in my K5-133, and better in my 166mmx, and I think I even had them in my k6-2 266....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2007)

niko084 said:


>



yup that is what i have!!  im putting together my shit rig right now. you guys will definately enjoy this once i get pics up.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

Ahh.. 3Dfx. Whos got a V5 5000 or something and wants to have a go at giving it a cooling mod and OC?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Ahh.. 3Dfx. Whos got a V5 5000 or something and wants to have a go at giving it a cooling mod and OC?



ive got the voodoo2 8 meg card. not sure how the crap to OC it though since no voltage or any standard OCing software. atleast not that i know of.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 14, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Ya they were one of very few that did, they couldn't fit the ram on one card, 16mb was big and the 16mb add on card for a sick 32 mb of ram was just insane. Could have also been a power issue from the pci slot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that also a video card, i saw some 3d fx chips on there


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> ive got the voodoo2 8 meg card. not sure how the crap to OC it though since no voltage or any standard OCing software. atleast not that i know of.



Try using Powerstrip.


----------



## Grings (Mar 14, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Try using Powerstrip.



yup, that works, i used it on a 12mb voodoo 2


----------



## ktr (Mar 14, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Ahh.. 3Dfx. Whos got a V5 5000 or something and wants to have a go at giving it a cooling mod and OC?



the 5000 has never released, but there maybe many prototypes floating around, just as the rare 6000...but the 6000 has to be "fixed/repaired" to work. 

I do want a 5500, but it might not fit in my case...lol!

so i am searching around for the 4500, same thing, but lack of the second gpu.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Do Intel integrated GPUs count?



integrated cards do not count right now, unless everyone wants to let them in?


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 14, 2007)

How about a 9600 FX?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

ktr said:


> the 5000 has never released, but there maybe many prototypes floating around, just as the rare 6000...but the 6000 has to be "fixed/repaired" to work.
> 
> I do want a 5500, but it might not fit in my case...lol!
> 
> so i am searching around for the 4500, same thing, but lack of the second gpu.



V5 5000 was released. I remember seeing them all over the place in retailers.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 14, 2007)

I run a geforce FX 5900 on one computer and I run a Geforce 4 mx 420 PCI when I am changing grfx cards.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 14, 2007)

Eric_Cartman said:


> integrated cards do not count right now, unless everyone wants to let them in?



I think you were right not to add them in. This was a weak gfx *cards* club, not integrated chipsets.
Oh also I've got a some Voodoo card and a Nvidia riva in two of my comps somewhere, I'll try and find out what they are exactly. Hmm, I'll try and run some benchies on them too


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow i still have a voodoo 3 and a voodoo tv card!

The voodoo 3 is a agp version, can't remember how much memory it has.
And the Voodoo TV Card is PCI and even has analogue radio, got the remote control for it and everything, and it works, i was using it in my main rig a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## petepete (Apr 9, 2007)

can i join i have a 1900xtx


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 10, 2007)

i'm good!


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a P3 Slot proc that is like 600Mhz with a Radeon 7000 PCI and a P2 that is like 300Mhz with a Rage XL AGP or I have a S3 I could swap


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 10, 2007)

My 9550 with the ZM-NBF47 will kick arse! lol... 500MHZ. Better voltmod so its not so weak.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 15, 2007)

OK got 1218 with this rig in 3dMark2001se 

PIII @ 697
128mb SDRam
16mb Voodoo3
4100rpm 20Gb HDD

I gave my old Riva TNT2 32mb to my mate and he got 1018 
Ha ha I pwned him with my crappy system!
P4 @2.8
512mb DDR
32mb Sparkle TNT2
5200rpm 80Gb HDD


----------



## pt (Apr 15, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK got 1218 with this rig in 3dMark2001se
> 
> PIII @ 697
> 128mb SDRam
> ...



how the hell did that happened


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 15, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK got 1218 with this rig in 3dMark2001se
> 
> PIII @ 697
> 128mb SDRam
> ...


----------



## L|NK|N (Apr 15, 2007)

Can I join?


----------



## Zero Cool (Apr 15, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Can I join?



yea its only 320MB


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 15, 2007)

muah hahahahaha i pwn u al with my 1337 x1950pro now bow down to me fools  

my first pc was a pentium 166mhz mmx w 64 mb ram and a voodoo 2 16mb (upgraded) i should have kept that


----------



## Zero Cool (Apr 15, 2007)

mullered07 said:


> muah hahahahaha i pwn u al with my 1337 x1950pro now bow down to me fools
> 
> my first pc was a pentium 166mhz mmx w 64 mb ram and a voodoo 2 16mb (upgraded) i should have kept that



nothing is more 1337 then the EN7900GTX EXTREME EDITION! it has king kong on the side! it doesnt get better then that


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 15, 2007)

pt said:


> how the hell did that happened



I'll run it again and get some screenies but my mates gone on holiday so you'll have to wait a bit before I can get his. I know though, a bit odd. My only explaination was that the voodoo must be a hell of a lot better, but I thought it wouldn't be.
Because my PIII should not be beating him, neither my crappy memory, lol

Also we're both running on old drivers methinks. Mine are running on the originals and he apparently installed the omega ones (modern forceware ones don't work for some reason) BU t to be honest I don't think his installed right.


----------



## Artic Foxin Dell (Apr 20, 2007)

ktr said:


> you forgot 3dfx(voodoo), matrox, and savage on that list...
> 
> edit...another one is xabre


My Dad uses a Voodoo 3dFX Card!

I use a Nvidia GeForce 6200 256mb PCI 





Can i Join?

It awkward since AGP Accelerator is enabled and my GeForce6200 is a PCI version not the AGP!


----------

